# Looking for duck and goose calls.



## capthunterdude (Apr 25, 2014)

I am looking for any duck and goose calls that you aren't using anymore. I don't really care what Shape or condition they are in. Wood or acrylics are fine. I know that someone has to have some calls just sitting on a shelf or rolling around in a drawer. 


Call or text me at 9566387908 if you have anything you want to get rid of.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have some flute goose calls I would be willing to part with. Im not much of a goose caller. ;-)


----------

